# My poor little Jeep



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m devastated over what happened to Jeep yesterday. This WAS NOT from Jeep’s normal groomer. This is a boarding facility that advertises grooming. She claimed it was a nick to his ear. Yes I’m well aware how vascular dogs ears are. This was a deep cut. I found him in his cage soaking wet covered in blood and blood dripping from his ear. She in no way followed my grooming instructions and she made no effort to call me or rush him to the nearest vet only 2-3 miles from her facility. This vet was on the typed instruction sheet I gave her with the vets phone number along with Jeep’s vet and number. The vet closest to her was my vet years ago. That was also on my instruction sheet. I sat for 3 hours waiting for Jeep to be released. She burned his under belly and inter leg. She was told I had scissored his belly area. Leave it alone. I had back surgery yesterday morning. That’s why he was boarded over night. I have 14 staples in my back. The discharge nurse failed to say anything about the pharmacy to get the antibiotics and pain medication. I was still under the influence and didn’t think to ask. We left without getting them. Now I’m nursing Jeep and trying to heal myself. Jeep has to go back Monday to change to bandage.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I am SO sorry to hear that aren't feeling well. I hope you feel better very soon.

Let me tell you, I'd be losing it over Jeep. Seriously, I trust no one for this very reason. To not get immediate help is absolutely not okay!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sherry, No this wasn’t Jeep’s normal groomer. I feel so guilty now for leaving him. She put quick stop on his ear. She said she had been a vet tech. I was too for many years. Common sense tells you to put pressure on a bleeding wound. I held him in the car and took a plethora of paper towels and pinched his ear between my fingers for the first 10 minutes. Once I stopped pressing it stopped bleeding until he shook his head and blood went flying. I continued the pressure the rest of the way to the vet. My regular vet wasn’t there but the state veterinarian inspector was subbing for him. All I could do was cry. I was still being affected by the anesthesia. My blood pressure was 148/107 and my heart rate 107 when I was first admitted. They gave me extra drugs before the surgery to settle my vitals. I was till loopy even after a 3 hour drive to get Jeep. I just cried and cried. That’s all I could do.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can not feel guilty - t is not your fault. THe groomer was completely irresponsible, shw should have rushed him to the vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for everything you're going through. I can't believe how neglectful that lady was. If she was that bad with the grooming then it makes me wonder how well cared for the animals are that are boarded with her. Also, why did she put Jeep in his cage soaking wet. Why didn't she dry him? Poor poor boy. 
I was wondering about you needing a service dog. Not sure what you need it to help you with but is there any way Jeep could be trained to help you?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marina, when Lisi had vasculitis and lost her ear flap & part of the other one, I realized how very painful it is to a pup. It was awful & it went so fast---less than 24 hrs. & a totally necrotic ear flap. Poor Jeep! I would be on the war-path w/that so called "groomer" & a good lawyer. If only to save another pup. 
Did you get a good pain med for him?
I am sorry about your back surgery---I hope it helps to make things better for you in terms of your mobility. Do you have anyone to help at home?
xoxo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too would seek the advice of a good Lawyer as Sandi suggested as the person who did this to him should not be allowed to get away with what she did to poor little Jeep!! Many years ago, I had a similar experience with a Groomer who cut our precious Angel on her leg. She did nothing!! What a mess and I went right to the Vet!! She had to get sutures and I was so furious. Fortunately, she is not longer there.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Mare! :crying: Sending prayers up for you and Jeep. What a horrible ordeal you have been through.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I totally agree with Sandi on seeking legal advise. This is not OK! That being said, Marina, you need to take care of yourself or you won't be able to take care of Jeep. I truly am worried about you. Please take some time for yourself to heal, then worry about seeking an attorney's opinion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just in case, take lots of photos & get report from vet.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you one and all for you kind words and advice. The groomer is insured and she will reimburse us for everything. Unfortunately dogs across the US are considered property. So there is nothing to gain when I’m reimbursed. Courts will not award pain and suffering for property. I will have been made whole. I too was furious but I needed to stay calm for Jeep and myself. When the nurses started prepping me for surgery my BP was 148/107 and my heart rate was 107. They gave me extra meds to stabilize my vitals before the surgery. I have to just put this behind me.
Sandi, unfortunately the surgery was to remove my Spinal Cord Stimulator. This was the second one I’ve had implanted since Feb.14 of this year. They both failed to relieve my spinal pain. I started acupuncture and PT several to see if that works. There’s really nothing surgical that will help me. My issues are multilayered. The VA started offering non traditional treatments since the Opioid crisis. I’m going to check and see if Pilates is an option too. My husband’s cousin’s wife owns a studio. The VA did order me a scooter so I can get out more. And they are installing an ADA approved ramp to replace the ramp that was built with the house which is to steep. So I’ll just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:exploding::exploding: I am livid about this so called groomer, of course she should reimburse you, the thought that she left Jeep in a cage after she knew she cut him is terrible. :angry: what kind of a person is she.
If she has a web site I would most definitely be leaving a picture and sharing what happened to little Jeep, bad mouth her, she most likely has done something like this before 
If the vet has a bulletin board I would ask if you could leave a warning and picture so others will not be in such a awful thing as this.
Poor little Jeep :smcry:

Marina I am praying for you and little Jeep, I know ALL to well about pain :blush:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Marina, I'm so sorry this happened to sweet little Jeep.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Marina, I am so sorry for what happened. What a horrible thing. I hope that Jeep is doing better. Daisy had a little cut on her ear once, and the amount of blood is just horrifying, so I can’t imagine how awful it was for you, especially just after surgery. I truly am sorry for what you are going through, and I hope that you can find something that helps with the pain. 
Of course your first priority has to be your own recovery and making sure that Jeep is okay.
After that, I would consider trying to file a policy report. What she did could possibly be considered animal abuse. She left him in a cage hurt and bleeding. Whether accident or negligence, she should have gotten him help right away. 
I would also considering filing a complaint with the department that issued her boarding license. This really was mistreatment, and there should be some sort of consequence to her. It makes me so sad for Jeep that this would happen to him, but also furious that someone would let such a sweet little guy suffer. As I said, you need to focus on your recovery for now, but maybe something to think about for later. Sending hugs to you and Jeep. So sorry.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you Kathleen, I think at this point that I just want his vet bill paid for. Then I could check on the suggestions you and others mentioned. If I cause waves now she might try fighting back and force me to take her to small claims court. So I’m just going to hold off at this time. She is in a different county then I am. Someone asked if my vet had a bulletin board. He doesn’t. I’ll check and see if she is listed on the BBB. They can start an investigation. If my vet is available Monday to talk with me I can ask him how to best handle this. Or the temporary veterinarian that treated Jeep yesterday. He is the state veterinarian inspector for our area. Older vet. I’m sure he will have some words of wisdom.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

OFF TOPIC:
Kathy I need a large strapping Golden Lab for bracing and mobility. I don’t think I could handle all the grooming (shedding) of a Retriever. And a Black Lab would melt in the heat we have here. They do consider you preference but ultimately it’s the dog that best suits your needs. Those are the most popular dogs now for service dogs. Some also use Standard Poodles but the VA and I both agree the bone structure and weight of the SP would not be enough. I need a 75lbs-100 lbs dog. Although I love the idea of a non-shedding dog. But the maintenance is high. ADI as far as I’ve researched and read all use reputable breeds with good hips in their line. They donate the puppies that pass the PATT Test. These dogs are trained for 2-3 years before they are given to the recipient. It’s very vigorous training. Depending on the organization and the individual training they start about $25,000 and can get as high as $50,000. The more task the dog is trained to do the more the dog is worth. With all the fake service dogs flooding public places the more danger to the legitimate service dogs. Legislators in Michigan have been working on high fines for the people trying to pass off their unruly pets as service dogs. It is a federal crime to fake a service dog. It violates the ADA laws. Up to 6 months in jail and $1,000 fine


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> Kathy I need a large strapping Golden Lab for bracing and mobility. I don’t think I could handle all the grooming (shedding) of a Retriever. And a Black Lab would melt in the heat we have here. They do consider you preference but ultimately it’s the dog that best suits your needs. Those are the most popular dogs now for service dogs. Some also use Standard Poodles but the VA and I both agree the bone structure and weight of the SP would not be enough. I need a 75lbs-100 lbs dog. Although I love the idea of a non-shedding dog. But the maintenance is high. ADI as far as I’ve researched and read all use reputable breeds with good hips in their line. They donate the puppies that pass the PATT Test. These dogs are trained for 2-3 years before they are given to the recipient. It’s very vigorous training. Depending on the organization and the individual training they start about $25,000 and can get as high as $50,000. The more task the dog is trained to do the more the dog is worth. With all the fake service dogs flooding public places the more danger to the legitimate service dogs. Legislators in Michigan have been working on high fines for the people trying to pass off their unruly pets as service dogs. It is a federal crime to fake a service dog. It violates the ADA laws. Up to 6 months in jail and $1,000 fine


I figured you probably needed a big dog if it was for mobility issues. I have seen shows on TV where they use other breeds of dogs depending on what the dog is needed for. Service dogs are amazing!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Kathy, Any breed will do as long as they are large enough. Even mixed breeds from shelters. But the larger the breed the shorter the life expectancy. Great Danes are often used but the average life span is 7-8 years. And it takes 2-3 years to train. That’s the down size.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I sat at the vets this morning for four hours. Poor Jeep. Just as I got there to have his bandage removed an emergency came in. It was surgery day for my vet. We were all off to a bad start. They went ahead and cut off the bandage then brought him back to me to hold while waiting for the vet techs to get the dog on the stretcher. Well his ear started bleeding again. So I put pressure on it. They decided to tape part of his ear and put a cone on. I got about 3 miles down the road. He got the bandage off and was bleeding again. I drove back and left him. I had my PT appointment. My husband picked him up. I got home and he had flung the 2nd bandage off. He won’t eat unless I hand feed him. Then coming back from PT I got stuck in traffic with a huge van on its side across 60% of the two lanes. What a day!!!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I know many of y’all have expressed your anger about what this So-Called groomer did to Jeep. Although she has been very remorseful to the point of tears, I’m still very angry. Accidents happen but she did not follow my written and verbal instructions. Had she done that his ear would not have been cut. She has agreed to pay all vet bills and reimbursement me for the cost of the groom that was paid in advance. Once I have received my money back the fur is going to fly. She’s on Facebook and I’m on Facebook. Once she has paid me the court system will say I’ve been made whole. Although dogs are property they don’t rise to the level of a car or boat etc. in a court of law. But my time will come. I will also be leaving a scathing review on her website and will report her to whoever will listen. She is not on the BBB. Groomers are not required to be licensed by state but she will have a business license through the Clerk of the Circuit Court. This might be a Maltese forum but when I need to I’m a Pit Bull with lipstick.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> I know many of y’all have expressed your anger about what this So-Called groomer did to Jeep. Although she has been very remorseful to the point of tears, I’m still very angry. Accidents happen but she did not follow my written and verbal instructions. Had she done that his ear would not have been cut. She has agreed to pay all vet bills and reimbursement me for the cost of the groom that was paid in advance. Once I have received my money back the fur is going to fly. She’s on Facebook and I’m on Facebook. Once she has paid me the court system will say I’ve been made whole. Although dogs are property they don’t rise to the level of a car or boat etc. in a court of law. But my time will come. I will also be leaving a scathing review on her website and will report her to whoever will listen. She is not on the BBB. Groomers are not required to be licensed by state but she will have a business license through the Clerk of the Circuit Court. This might be a Maltese forum but when I need to I’m a Pit Bull with lipstick.




Good for you, people need to be accountable, the fact she didn't take him to your vets is infuriating


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the Groomer sure should be held accountable for what she did to Jeep as well as to all of the stress that she has caused you and your family as well. And truthfully speaking she can be as remorseful as she claims to be but that is absolutely no excuse for what she did!! As they say "what goes around, comes around"!! Hope that both of you are doing somewhat better today considering all that you have been through. Prayers will continue for both of you.


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

I am so sorry this happened. I just went through a very bad nightmare two-three weeks ago and same thing. I did not take my Snoopy to his regular groomer due to time constraints and boy what a mistake. They hurt him bad and who knows what they did to him because it took two weeks for him to stop hiding in places traumatized. 

So I feel your pain, my Snoopy is just gotten back to his old self literally about 4 days ago and happy to see my boy well.


Never again will I chance his grooming to someone i don't know.

Hope Jeep gets better soon.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

This is terrible. It would have been bad enough if you weren't also dealing with a surgery on yourself, but can't imagine how you managed with your own pain and your worry about Jeep. 

Prayers that all goes well for both of you. 

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank You Laine


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and Jeep!


----------

